# Compiler à l'aide Xcode des programmes Windows C++



## haidher (26 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à compiler des programmes fait à l'aide C++. Je dois utiliser Xcode mais je ne connais pas les étapes. Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu à faire cela.

Haider


----------



## Nyx0uf (26 Avril 2010)

Google + Documentation Apple.


----------



## ntx (3 Mai 2010)

Et si ton code utilise des librairies M$, cela ne compilera pas ... :rateau:


----------

